# The WCA Events Weekly Relay Race.



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a "quick" relay I have been doing to improve on the WCA events. It is pretty fun and for those who like the 2-7 relay they will probably enjoy this.
(no magics incorporated) 

So here is the relay:

-3x3 BLD always first. Then order doesn't matter.
1. 2x2
2. 3x3
3. 4x4
4. 5x5
5. 6x6
6.7x7
7. Megaminx
8. Clock
9. Sq 1
10. Pyraminx.
11. OH 3x3

Its pretty fun. Give it a try.

Every Sunday or Saturday in the U.S. (Central time) I will add scrambles. To be able to compete in a week you must have your relay solve time in by or on Tuesday Central time. 

Could a moderater close the poll?

I will post scrambles weekly for those who want to particpate. Follow the WCA rules. 15's total time for inspection. 
Have fun.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

Reserved for Weekly winners: 
Week 1:
Week 2:
Week 3:
Week 4:
Week 5:
Week 6:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 6, 2011)

I would participate, but i dont have 12 3x3's ;_;


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would participate, but i dont have 12 3x3's ;_;


That is what the holidays are for. Get a bunch of FII's or something I guess. lol. You'll find a way.
EDIT: I was joking hence the lol.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope you realise how few people have 12 3x3, or are ever likely to have the means to get hold of 12 of them. If you really want to have 12 3x3s in there, the rules should be changed so that everyone has to scramble (with the clock still running) in between each 3x3 (apart from the first)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I hope you realise how few people have 12 3x3, or are ever likely to have the means to get hold of 12 of them. If you really want to have 12 3x3s in there, the rules should be changed so that everyone has to scramble (with the clock still running) in between each 3x3 (apart from the first)


 
It's funny that you're posting this - we all know you have enough! (cough - multiBLD - cough)

A pity there isn't a requirement for 12 square-1s instead - then I'd have it made.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's funny that you're posting this - we all know you have enough! (cough - multiBLD - cough)
> 
> A pity there isn't a requirement for 12 square-1s *done bld* instead - then I'd have it made.


Fixed 
Also, you're right there, but I'm amongst a privileged few who do own that many


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Fixed
> Also, you're right there, but I'm amongst a privileged few who do own that many


 
Was the fix even necessary? Are there really other people besides me (and some shop owners, I guess) who actually own 12 square-1s? I needed them for multiBLD, but why would anyone else have that many???


----------



## da25centz (Dec 6, 2011)

just a question, why 12 3x3s?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 6, 2011)

No OH?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 7, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Fixed
> Also, you're right there, but I'm amongst a privileged few who do own that many


 
Clearly more people should be interested in the wonderful event of multiBLD. Also, there might be more than you think, with some people trying out the various types of cube that might end up with quite a few 3x3s, although 12 is maybe a bit of a push.

As it happens, I have sufficient hardware but insufficient time (and no inclination to regularly do sq-1, clock, or pyraminx).


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 7, 2011)

Changes to this thread

Should read the entire post


LeighzerCuber said:


> yes I've realized there is a lot of 3x3.


 Answer to a q's: I am trying to get better at 3x3 the most. I just happen to with my *Entire* collection 12 3x3's. I thought it was cool to do an average of 12 in a relay, also.

I will add the following.
-OH
-3x3 bld (although some people can't. You guys tell me I guess)

The requirement for 3x3 will be either 5 or 1 or something in between. (I will post a poll.)

If you have any other suggestions feel free to let out your opinion.
Thank You


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2011)

I find it amusing that you give 1, 2, 3, and 5 as poll options, but not 4.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I find it amusing that you give 1, 2, 3, and 5 as poll options, but not 4.



I did that to help limit the answers that people can choose to make people decide on one. (And still, the poll is pretty well spread out.)


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 11, 2011)

Poll closing in two weeks from this post. Highest vote will be included in the relay. (once I find out how to close it.)


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

*Week 1 Scrambles*

1



Spoiler



2x2:


Spoiler



U R2 U F U F R F' U'


BLD 3x3:


Spoiler



D R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' U' B L R F' D L2 U' L


REG 3x3:


Spoiler



1) R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D B U F' U2 F L' R D2 F


OH 3x3:


Spoiler



B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D B R B' F D' U L D2 F' U



4x4:


Spoiler



f' r' R f2 U' F' B2 u f' F' R2 F' D' u' r2 F' B' u2 F' D' u' r L2 R2 D' u' F u2 D' r U2 L r B2 f2 R B U' B' L2


5x5:


Spoiler



b2 F l2 L' r D u' l B2 D' u2 L2 U u2 d2 f' u F' l2 D' d b2 U R' r D B' U D F l2 D2 U' f2 R' D F2 L2 D' b' R2 L2 d2 L2 r2 u2 r' b2 U2 F2 U2 l2 u l' B D b' R' r2 U'


6x6:


Spoiler



b' L' F2 r 3f' r2 3f' f U' d' u2 L2 U' L 3f B F2 3u D' 3f d2 R' u 3u 3f2 L 3r' D 3r2 U' L2 d2 3u2 3f' r' B' U2 3r' l2 d F 3u2 B2 u' b' 3f' F L2 3f' D2 F u d' L' d2 u' f B' u' f' r L2 D2 L2 3r D2 R r2 l2 L' D2 U2 R B r2 b2 D R l2 D'


7x7:


Spoiler



D' U r' L' 3d u F' d' 3r' d l' 3u' d' 3f b2 3l2 d U 3r 3b B' U r2 f2 b2 d' U 3d B d2 u' 3r 3d2 b' 3d2 d' 3u f' r B L U' L2 3u L d2 b2 R2 b 3u 3r2 3f2 r' U f R' U r 3d2 U D L2 r' F' 3r u2 U' 3f2 r l2 d2 3f2 B u R' 3l l F2 r l' 3l' 3u L2 R' 3u' B2 3u' b u 3u2 d 3f2 d' L 3d2 3b2 U2 3f2 3l' r'


Megaminx:


Spoiler



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


Clock: 


Spoiler



UU u=6
dd d=1

dU u=-3
dU d=-3

dd u=3
UU d=4

Ud u=0
Ud d=2

dU u=-1
UU

Ud u=5
UU

UU u=6
Ud

UU u=1
dU

UU u=5
UU

dd d=6
dd

UU
dd

Result
Front:
6 7 2 
1 10 10 
10 4 7 
Back:
10 3 6 
11 2 4 
5 6 2


 

Sq1:


Spoiler



(6,2) / (-5,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,-3) / (-5,3) / (6,0) / (-3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,4) / (4,6) / (-4,4) / (-1,0) / (2,6) /


Pryaminx:


Spoiler



R B R U R' U' L' B' l' r b u


----------

